# Indiziertefarben; Farbtabellen



## Mythran (12. September 2002)

Kann man irgend wo solche Farbtabellen runterladen ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. September 2002)

Ähm.. wozu?


----------



## Mythos007 (13. September 2002)

```
<center>KLEINE BEGRIFFSERLÄUTERUNG</center>

<CENTER><TABLE BORDER=1>
<TR><TD COLSPAN=2 WIDTH=583><B>Indizierte Farben</B></TD></TR>
<TR><TD WIDTH=292>Farbtiefe</TD><TD WIDTH=291>1 bis 8 Bit, 2 (meist schwarz und wei&szlig;) bis 256 Farben m&ouml;glich
</TD></TR>
<TR><TD WIDTH=292>Anwendungsgebiet</TD><TD WIDTH=291>mehrfarbige Grafiken wie Zeichnungen, Logos, Schriftz&uuml;ge, im Computer erstellte Zeichnungen mit max. 256 Farben ohne Farbverl&auml;ufe, aus Platz- oder Geschwindigkeitsgr&uuml;nden heruntergerechnete Echtfarb-Bilder usw.
</TD></TR>
<TR><TD WIDTH=292>Dateiformate</TD><TD WIDTH=291>TIF, BMP, PCX, MAC, GIF, IFF
</TD></TR>
<TR><TD WIDTH=292>Beispiele</TD><TD WIDTH=291><B><IMG SRC="http://www.druckerei-duennbier.com/graf01_5.gif" ALT="Beispielbild indiziert ohne Rasterung (12 kB)" HEIGHT="147" WIDTH="184"></B><B> 
<BR>
</B><I>Indiziertes Farbbild (256 Farben) ohne Rasterung</I>
<P>
<IMG SRC="http://www.druckerei-duennbier.com/graf01_6.gif" ALT="Beispielbild indiziert mit FM-Rasterung (15 kB)" HEIGHT="147" WIDTH="184"> 
<BR>
<I>Indiziertes Farbbild (256 Farben) mit FM-Rasterung (dither)</I>
</TD></TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>
```
<center>*Farbtabellen: *</center>

 => Beispiel download AGI-CD


Falls das Download-Fenster die Endung ".exe" anbietet, ist
diese durch ".aco" zu ersetzen. Die Farbtabelle kann im
Farb-Fenster vom Photoshop geladen werden. Dazu ist das
Swatch-Panel zu aktivieren und ein Klick auf den schwarzen
Pfeil liefert ein Popup-Menu (Menupunkt "Replace Swatches..").

<center>*Allgemeines zu Photoshop*</center>

*Farbregler Farbfelder*

Im Ordner Photoshop5.5 bzw. 6.0 / Goodies / Adobe Photoshop only / Color swatches sind standardmäßig ein paar Farbtabellen abgespeichert
die man wie oben bereits beschrieben dazu laden kann.


----------



## Mythran (13. September 2002)

Also um einen bestimmten Feuereffect zu realisieren benutze ich die Fardtabelle "Schwarzer Körper", aber ich würde diese Tabelle auch z.B. gerne in blau haben oder einfach andere Farben.

Darum suche ich Tabellen die ich dann in Photoshop 7 laden kann.


----------



## Mythos007 (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythran _
> *Also um einen bestimmten Feuereffect zu realisieren benutze ich die Fardtabelle "Schwarzer Körper", aber ich würde diese Tabelle auch z.B. gerne in blau haben oder einfach andere Farben.
> 
> Darum suche ich Tabellen die ich dann in Photoshop 7 laden kann. *



Wer oder was ist "schwarzer Körper" ? ist das eine neue Farbpalette
die mit Photoshop 7.0 mitgeliefert wird ? - Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Mythran (13. September 2002)

kann gut sein ... "Schwarzer Körper" ist eine Farbpalette.


----------



## freekazoid (13. September 2002)

wo denn? ich mein, ich hab auch ps7 und finde diese farbpalette leider nicht. vielleicht suche ich auch einfach beim falschen, aber sooo viele farbpalettenorte gibt es ja nicht …


----------



## Mythran (14. September 2002)

Öffne ein Bild

Dann folgende Schritte:

Bild -> Modus -> Graustufen

Bild -> Modus -> Indizierte Farben

Bild -> Modus Farbtabellen


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. September 2002)

Naja.. die kann man sich eigentlich ganz einfach selbst zusammenstellen ....

habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie fremde Farbtabellen gebraucht.

Daran dürfte es wohl liegen das ich die Frage nicht verstand, weil ich noch nie darüber nachgedacht habe oder es gebraucht habe


----------



## Mythran (15. September 2002)

OK ... hat sich jetzt alles erledigt !

Habe ein Prog gefunden wo mit man 1A Farbtabellen erstellen kann.

Trozdem vielen Dank


----------



## freekazoid (15. September 2002)

welches programm haste denn gefunden? würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Mythran (15. September 2002)

FRACTINT

ist ein altes billiges DOS-Proggie, das eigentlich zum erstellen von Fraktale da ist, aber es hat einen mächtigen Paletten-Editor.


----------

